# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.08

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.07 is out!*    *HiSilicon tab:*  Service solution for the *latest firmwares with a new protection*:  if you receive the message “Please ROOT the phone first!” while servicing HiSilicon devices, 
please do so and repeat the service procedure.   *Android ADB tab:*  *♦ Gomobile Go779* (MT6572) *♦ Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30HC* (MT8382) *♦ Lep I400* (MT6575)   *QCOM tab:*  *♦ ZTE Nx406e 
♦ TCL 7055A
♦ ZTE Z787
♦ ZTE Z792
♦ ZTE A460*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

